

New Logo for Facebook Done In-House with Eric Olson - davidbarker
http://underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_logo_for_facebook_done_in-house_with_eric_olson.php

======
ratfacemcgee
imagine getting paid to choose a font and put it on a blue rectangle. I'm
wasting my life...

